# Safety Bullets......



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Not a bad idea if one has children in the home.........

In semi-autos
Safety Bullet Demonstration - YouTube

In revolvers
Safety Bullet Animation - YouTube

To find a dealer
Ultimate Gun Safety Device- fast- easy- inexpensive


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

dumbest thing I ever seen.:buttkick:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Just another gimmick to encourage sloppy habits, and cause confusion.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds like a fairly bad idea, but I'm happy with a Sportsafe next to the bed with my carry gun in it at night, and the gun in it's normal carry state; loaded with one in the chamber and no manual safety. But that's just me.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bisley said:


> Just another gimmick to encourage sloppy habits, and cause confusion.


This.

I see no valid or meaningful argument for this device.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Did Obama invent this?What a joke.I bet Commifornia would approve of them for sure.


----------



## JohnFM (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, hate to rain on the inventors parade, but I see no future for this idea.
Something only anti gun types could love.


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

Worst idea ever.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

So at 3 in the morning, startled awake, a shot of fear driven adrenalin coursing through your body, you wife screaming someone's in the house, and you grab your self-defense weapon and turn it into a paper weight, which you can now safely throw at the home invaders


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

lol, I think at least half of the dislikes on that video came from this forum. 

My comment on youtube, which of course is pending approval..
I was told when I was young if I don't have anything nice to say, don't say it... But I feel it would be wrong to NOT say something, both as a parent and a Firearms instructor in the Military. This device encourages bad habbits, give you a false sense of security, and in worse case scenarios can very well ruin your opportunity for self defense. There are better ways than this to keep yourself and your children safe while still maintaining the BEST opportunity for successfully defending both. 

Obviously this is a silly product. It's too bad we can't educate anyone who thinks it IS a good idea...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Now just you all wait a minute...

I think that Safety Bullets will serve a very useful purpose, and will do a great deal toward making us all perfectly safe.

All we need to do is figure out a way to get one into each bad guy's gun, just before he starts his attack.

Simple, right?


----------

